
Show HN: PerfectDad – Discord Bot for Dad Jokes - carbonsam
https://github.com/carbonsam/perfectdadbot
======
tinfoilboy
[https://github.com/carbonsam/perfectdadbot/blob/master/src/i...](https://github.com/carbonsam/perfectdadbot/blob/master/src/index.js#L87-L90)

Do you log every single message sent in the server to your analytics instance,
including those that aren't sent to your bot?

~~~
carbonsam
You're right, that isn't supposed to happen. Added an issue to fix this here:
[https://github.com/carbonsam/perfectdadbot/issues/14](https://github.com/carbonsam/perfectdadbot/issues/14)
Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
tinfoilboy
Glad to see it! Other than that, looks like a solid bot :)

